# my 1st ebay auction



## chico369t (Sep 2, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220663782791

i would welcome any constructive criticism, its a pretty simple ad
thanks
tim


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 2, 2010)

I started you off with a bid.

Jim


----------



## chico369t (Sep 2, 2010)

was that you...good luck. I hope I get more than .99 cents, but if not thats Ebay and capitalism

Tim


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 2, 2010)

I would have sold them seperately a 9.99 each.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 2, 2010)

I will be surprised if they don't bring in at least $10 each.
Probably between $15 and $20 each.They most surely 
will not end at .99 cents.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 3, 2010)

I do not like how did you name them: PC2-4200 Non-ECC unbuffered memory
Most of folks will be looking for ddram, sdram or just ram memory, 1GB. I bet that this might bring more bids and faster moving towards that 15-20 price tag...


----------



## chico369t (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you all for the input, for my sake I hope they do bring more than Jim's .99 cent bid, if not it will have been a .99 cent learning experience, either way we bolth win. I did struggle with the naming of the ad and seperating them, next time I'll go the other route.

again thanks all and Good Luck Jim

V/R
Tim


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't worry, we'll keep Jim honest with other bids. 8)


----------



## Noxx (Sep 3, 2010)

Ya, update the auction title.


----------



## chico369t (Sep 12, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220663782791&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT

well things may have turned out better had I gotten/followed the advice recieved here, but all in all I am pretty happy. on to my next auction

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220668576004&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Tim


----------



## butcher (Sep 12, 2010)

chico369t, looks like I need advice from you on selling my stuff, looks like you done well on your first Ebay deal.


----------



## Noxx (Sep 14, 2010)

chico369t said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220663782791&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT
> 
> well things may have turned out better had I gotten/followed the advice recieved here, but all in all I am pretty happy. on to my next auction
> 
> ...



On my screen, the stock photo is cut in half. Can you fix that ?


----------



## chico369t (Sep 15, 2010)

Noxx, thanks I deleted the stock photo and posted my own.

Tim


----------

